# Hi im new



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Would like to know some good tips on chicken raising I have two quails of my own already I will put up a pic of them the one in the basket is my favorite


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from South Georgia. Thats a nice picture, I want some quail but my boss said no more animal's! 
If you have the time....read the different post, there isn't much that hasn't been written about. If you have a question, usually you can get a bunch of answer's.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful birds. Welcome and hello from Alaska


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome from Pennsylvania!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello ans welcome aboard.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcoming


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi....welcome to the wonderful world of crazy chicken people (and quail,ducks,geese,turkey, ect.)


----------

